# Pump accessories



## Carynb (Nov 7, 2010)

J is starting on Paradigm Veo at the end of this month...eeeek!
I am looking for the best things to use for a very active 9 year old boy to keep his pump secure eg when he plays football or does PE at school.

Thanks


----------



## Mel (Nov 7, 2010)

we use www.pumpwearinc.com for pump bands for hockey so might work for football


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.spibelt.com/spibelt.php

This is what most children wear as they are very light, washable, and dont let the pump move around. There are codes to use so you dont have to pay for the postage - have a look on the 'childrenwithdiabetes' list - we all get the codes off there but I cant remember what they are at the moment. Good luck with the pump start - it can be tiring at the beginning but very well worth it.Bev


----------



## Carynb (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Mel and Bev!
I'm sure I'll be back on here soon with more questions!


----------

